# Coventry



## clickhappy

I'm soon to be moving from Brum where we are spoilt for decent coffee shops to Coventry. The only one that I've found via web search is Urban Coffee Company over at Fargo Village, not really in the centre.

Please try and keep the posts positive and constructive, I've heard enough negativity towards Coventry to last a lifetime.


----------



## jlarkin

Sorry that I can't provide any direct advice but about 10 years ago I lived in Warwick and worked in Coventry for a while. I quite liked it, especially the centre.

*I wasn't sure about posting this but thought I would just in case that's the best endorsement you get ;-)*


----------



## froggystyle

Zero!

I live in Nuneaton and have often googled and walked the streets, i found one in the city center that had the gear and Limini beans, but you could tell the staff had no clue and poured a very dull drink.

Coventry needs some decent coffee houses, such a huge footfall on the weekends though the city and nowhere decent to get a good coffee.


----------



## froggystyle

Urban are also roaster from Birmingham, didnt realise they had an outlet in Cov, although a little walk out the city center.

Conroys was the one i found, might be worth a look to see if they have improved, i did contact Limini and let them know they were doing there beans no justice, so maybe they visited them and gave them some pointers,


----------



## Snakehips

clickhappy,

I fear you may be coming to something of a decent coffee wasteland.


----------



## garydyke1

The Establishment pub will be serving good coffee soon, with a Mythos 1


----------



## Rhys

Coventry has a lot to answer for.... (erm..)


----------



## froggystyle

Rhys said:


> Coventry has a lot to answer for.... (erm..)


Good god!!

2nd was ok though.


----------



## hotmetal

Don't scroll too far. There's a lorry driver in just his socks and a thong. Pass the mental floss! Now I know why they say 'getting sent to Coventry'.


----------



## Snakehips

Listen, I was on the vetting panel when they sent us that lorry driver, and I can assure you that he was not even allowed across the city boundary.

We have very strict conditions of entry in place and the panel were unanimous in thinking that the lime green thong clashed with his black wellies.

Needless to say, we packed him off to Nuneaton.


----------



## clickhappy

Thanks for the replies, good news about The Establishment getting some proper coffee equipment, @garydyke1 will they be getting properly trained and decent beans?

@froggystyle I will have to try Conroys, will report back


----------



## garydyke1

clickhappy said:


> Thanks for the replies, good news about The Establishment getting some proper coffee equipment, @garydyke1 will they be getting properly trained and decent beans?
> 
> @froggystyle I will have to try Conroys, will report back


They have a Mythos 1 grinder. Machine is a Fracino PID. Beans will be HB .

Training is happening too


----------



## clickhappy

Sounds promising, I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## garydyke1

clickhappy said:


> Sounds promising, I'll let you know what I find.


Will be a while yet i'm sure. old culture /habits die hard


----------



## YerbaMate170

A good friend of mine has recently started a new job in Coventry and I was just telling how I'm looking forward to visiting soon... Are you people telling me I should reconsider?!


----------



## clickhappy

YerbaMate170 said:


> A good friend of mine has recently started a new job in Coventry and I was just telling how I'm looking forward to visiting soon... Are you people telling me I should reconsider?!


I'd go and meet them for a beer at Inspire rather than a coffee. Great selection of bottled beers from all over the place run by some really passionate beeristas.


----------



## unoll

Im In coventry for one night (and afternoon) only. Any improvement in the coffee scene here since most recent post on this thread?


----------



## clickhappy

unoll said:


> Im In coventry for one night (and afternoon) only. Any improvement in the coffee scene here since most recent post on this thread?


Finney's coffee has opened on Warwick Road near the station, I've been a couple of times, a bit variable depending on barista but not bad at all. Heard good things about Kahawa coffee too but not been.

If you are there in the evening, check out Twisted Barrel brewery (check opening hours) or Drapers Bar, both have great beer if that's your thing.


----------



## Snakehips

@unoll I'm sorry but I cannot be any more positive than the above.

I no longer actively seek to test out local coffee places.

As click happy says, there is Finney's serving Union coffee, it is variable but last two times I've needed an emergency coffee out that's where Ive been and was drinkable. They have become very popular.

Not sure if The Establishment , up by the cathedral, now serve Hasbean. Or if they know what to do with it if they do.

Good luck and please report back if you should happen across a hidden gem.


----------



## garydyke1

Snakehips said:


> @unoll
> 
> Not sure if The Establishment , up by the cathedral, now serve Hasbean. Or if they know what to do with it if they do.


I tried training them once. They aren't really interested in quality coffee. It would sadden me if Has Bean supplied them (based on what I saw when there)


----------



## clickhappy

New cafe opened at Fargo Village, their kit looks good but not had chance to visit yet.

La Marzocco and K30 grinder, I don't know who's beans though.

https://www.facebook.com/BackhausAndCo/


----------



## Graeme

I came on here to ask a delicate question about how one might try to offer friendly advice to a new coffee shop about how to improve their coffee and saw this thread.

The folk at Backhaus seem very nice, but they don't really seem to know what they're doing. They're getting Quarterhorse beans in, but I get the impression that the owners don't know coffee, and based on my two visits on Saturday (their first day open to be fair) they haven't hired experienced baristas either. They've obviously invested in kit and are buying decent beans, but they desperately need some training.

I find Finney's to be the best in Coventry, but it's a very low standard across the city. If we want to go out for a coffee we often go over to Leamington and go to Spa Town Coffee, which I do rate.


----------



## igm45

Graeme said:


> I came on here to ask a delicate question about how one might try to offer friendly advice to a new coffee shop about how to improve their coffee and saw this thread.
> 
> The folk at Backhaus seem very nice, but they don't really seem to know what they're doing. They're getting Quarterhorse beans in, but I get the impression that the owners don't know coffee, and based on my two visits on Saturday (their first day open to be fair) they haven't hired experienced baristas either. They've obviously invested in kit and are buying decent beans, but they desperately need some training.
> 
> I find Finney's to be the best in Coventry, but it's a very low standard across the city. If we want to go out for a coffee we often go over to Leamington and go to Spa Town Coffee, which I do rate.


I would pop them a quick e-mail. That way you can get the message across and they can contact you if they want to discuss it any further. I'm sure they would welcome the feedback.


----------



## Phil A

Would agree with previous comments.. best I've found is Finneys. Was there today - OK, but not really in the Birmingham league. Would welcome more feedback on Backhaus - yet to try them.


----------



## MatthewBw

I think good coffee is one of those things that many of us don't get until someone shows us. They may just be unaware that it could be better or may just not have budgets for any further training.

I am not sure I would know the difference, weirdly the best coffee outside of home is my work canteen, one of the girls really seems to know the machine and even though I dont think the coffee beans are the best she really gets the best from it.

I am sure if an expert tried our coffee at my house, they would be telling me I had it all wrong too.


----------



## clickhappy

New coffee shop just opened right in the centre, just off Godiva Square called Bean and Leaf Coffee House. Self proclaimed coffee geeks using Caravan coffee, not visited yet but am hopeful.


----------



## Muska

Thanks for the heads up, I will try and stop by here next week while working in Coventry, I'll report back although I'm far from an expert!


----------



## Graeme

I want to try this, I think it's being opened by the sister of one of my wife's colleagues, so I'd heard about it a while back when they were first looking into it (I've never met either the colleague or the sister).


----------



## Covveekid

I popped in here this morning. It's tucked in the Natwest building, and easy to walk past. I think their success will depend on repeat trade, especially as there is a bigger and better located Starbucks just 100 yards away.

I asked for a flat white to go, made from the Caravan 'Daily' blend, as I also bought some of these beans to try at home. The coffee was decent rather than excellent, though I won't know how good a job the barista did until I make one at home ;-)

They have a nice shiny Linea PB, but I forgot to check the grinder. Rookie reviewer mistake.

They seem friendly folks, and I wish them well.


----------



## Graeme

I went in there on Saturday, flat whites for me and the wife, steamed milk for my son and a slice of carrot cake between the three of us. I thought it was nice, better than Finney's (or more to my personal tastes). They were quiet, and plenty of staff in, but service was very slow. Think it's probably just teething problems with them all getting used to stuff. Hopefully they'll get a bit quicker as they get a bit more practice.

Decor and atmosphere was generally nice, staff v friendly.


----------



## clickhappy

Just spotted this coffee festival being advertised at FarGo Village on 15th of September

https://www.facebook.com/events/254099141820176/

Not sure if it'll be any good but maybe worth a visit.


----------



## filthynines

Thanks for tipping me off about Bean and Leaf. Popped in intending to sit in with a coffee and croissant and ended up dashing out with stuff to go after an urgent call from work. Decent coffee, though nothing to make it stand out. Very reasonably priced. Certainly worth popping in to get away from the crowds outside.


----------



## Coeos

Just move to the area too, and tried Finney's, which is ok, but I wouldn't drive 15mins just for the coffee. I'll try the one mentioned in Lemington Spa - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Graeme

Bean and Leaf in Coventry has better coffee (and cake) than Finney's. Give it a try next time you're in town.


----------

